# Vorax gecko laid eggs.



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

Finally I got a pair of fertile eggs from this beautiful &amp; large species. I was cleaning all the cages today &amp; found some eggs in the laying box.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 11, 2007)

Do they really lay them inside those containers? Seems kind of unnatural.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, They do. Most breeders do it this way. It makes it easy for me &amp; other breeders to find the eggs. Otherwise with a "natural" setup, It would be a lot of work to find all the eggs being produced. I'm a breeder so I have to do this, Because I get eggs every week. Most of the things we do to our animals are unnatural, If it's mantis or geckos. In the first place they dont live in plastic containers in the wild, We use plastic plants too. So many things we use are unnatural.  

By doing this I can keep all the cages very clean. The geckos dont mind the box of co co. I get more babies this way.



OGIGA said:


> Do they really lay them inside those containers? Seems kind of unnatural.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 11, 2007)

Oooooo, congrats! Geckos are fun to breed. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 11, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yes, They do. Most breeders do it this way. It makes it easy for me &amp; other breeders to find the eggs. Otherwise with a "natural" setup, It would be a lot of work to find all the eggs being produced. I'm a breeder so I have to do this, Because I get eggs every week. Most of the things we do to our animals are unnatural, If it's mantis or geckos. In the first place they dont live in plastic containers in the wild, We use plastic plants too. So many things we use are unnatural.  By doing this I can keep all the cages very clean. The geckos dont mind the box of co co. I get more babies this way.


I must say, that is really weird! If I had to lay an egg, I'd find some place comfortable... probably not on something that sticks out of the ground like that. :lol:


----------



## Andrew (Oct 11, 2007)

That little tupperware container with the coco-bedding in it(third pic) is actually where they lay the eggs. Not in those little cups.

Just in case you misunderstood him.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2007)

Always a pleasure to find something you wern't expecting...  Like a new friend


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2007)

is that perlite?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 13, 2007)

Exactly what Andrew, mentioned.

The geckos lay the eggs in the container full of co co. Then I take the eggs &amp; place them in the incubator.



OGIGA said:


> I must say, that is really weird! If I had to lay an egg, I'd find some place comfortable... probably not on something that sticks out of the ground like that. :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, It's perlite. I use it to incubate the eggs. It's wonderful stuff!



Sparky said:


> is that perlite?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 13, 2007)

So is the perlite better for gecko eggs or something? I had a clutch of beardie eggs earlier this year, and put them on perlite, but it was a slow and steady death for all of them. Fertility wasn't the problem, there were little embryos and blood vessels inside.

How do you make the perlite work for you?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting them to lay eggs!

Yes, Perlite works very well for me. This is how I do it. I have made my own incubator out of a ten gallon fish tank. I've placed perlite on the bottom of the tank, Then I added water to the perlite. The top of the tank is a sheet of glass, to keep the humidity high. I then put the eggs in their own little cups, I add a little water to the cups the eggs are in, Or nothing at all. The eggs do well just on the humidity in the air. I can also keep the incubator clean with having the eggs in their own little cups, When they hatch it's missy. I just through away the the cups when they are done hatching.

Also the reason I use the perlite, Is because fungus does not grow on it for me. But, I know people use other mediums with great success too.

My females are laying every week for me. At the moment I have 15 eggs incubating. I had some hatch yesterday. I use to take pictures everytime a baby would hatch, Now I have so many hatching all the time, I dont. I will if someone wants a baby, Or I want to show off my little ones!  



Andrew said:


> So is the perlite better for gecko eggs or something? I had a clutch of beardie eggs earlier this year, and put them on perlite, but it was a slow and steady death for all of them. Fertility wasn't the problem, there were little embryos and blood vessels inside.How do you make the perlite work for you?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 13, 2007)

I love finding new unexpected freinds.  



hibiscusmile said:


> Always a pleasure to find something you wern't expecting...  Like a new friend


----------



## Andrew (Oct 13, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Congratulations on getting them to lay eggs!Yes, Perlite works very well for me. This is how I do it. I have made my own incubator out of a ten gallon fish tank. I've placed perlite on the bottom of the tank, Then I added water to the perlite. The top of the tank is a sheet of glass, to keep the humidity high. I then put the eggs in their own little cups, I add a little water to the cups the eggs are in, Or nothing at all. The eggs do well just on the humidity in the air. I can also keep the incubator clean with having the eggs in their own little cups, When they hatch it's missy. I just through away the the cups when they are done hatching.
> 
> Also the reason I use the perlite, Is because fungus does not grow on it for me. But, I know people use other mediums with great success too.
> 
> My females are laying every week for me. At the moment I have 15 eggs incubating. I had some hatch yesterday. I use to take pictures everytime a baby would hatch, Now I have so many hatching all the time, I dont. I will if someone wants a baby, Or I want to show off my little ones!


Thats an interesting way of doing it. I use a hovabator incubator for mine, but so far the only thing I've been able to hatch in it are chickens...wait, hatched a viper gecko clutch in there once! Little guys didn't make it though.  

You should post some pics of the little ones and/or of them hatching.  Thats always fun to see.


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 14, 2007)

In 3 or 4 months I'll post pic's of them hatching.  



Andrew said:


> Thats an interesting way of doing it. I use a hovabator incubator for mine, but so far the only thing I've been able to hatch in it are chickens...wait, hatched a viper gecko clutch in there once! Little guys didn't make it though.  You should post some pics of the little ones and/or of them hatching.  Thats always fun to see.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you!



Deutschherper said:


> Congrats!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 19, 2007)

That's so cool! I love geckos, they're so weird but adorable.  

My sister is breeding (or trying to) crested geckos. They're so pretty!


----------

